# RV ROOF



## WA5AB (Oct 27, 2009)

WE HAVE PURCHASED A 1987 TIOGA MOTORHOME WHICH HAS A RUBBER ROOF.  WE WOULD LIKE ADVICE ON HOW TO CARE FOR THIS ROOF.  WA5AB


----------



## WA5AB (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: RV ROOF


----------



## Triple E (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: RV ROOF

Go to Camping World.  They can help you out with this.

http://www.campingworld.com/search/...de+matchallpartial&Ntk=p_keyword&Nty=1&Ntpc=1

Hey, welcome to the site.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: RV ROOF

If you go to Camping World, make sure they disclose ALL charges they are going to charge you.  

You do NOT have to go there.  You can go to your local dealer and purchase the primer and coating  and do it yourself, if that is what the roof needs.

When that roof was new, it had a 10 year warranty.  By now, it needs some attention.  Not being able to see it, I am at a disadvantage, but if it is loosing it's "white" and some black is showing thru, Prime it and Coat it.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: RV ROOF

Is the roof in good condition? How old is it? If it is the original one you may want to consider some type of upgrade or reconditioning of it. If it has been replaced then all you need to do is to clean it two or three times a year with a mild detergent like Dawn or Ivory dish detergent. There are also some good conditioning products that will help to keep it clean for a longer time if you wish to use them.

These roofs are all made by a company called Dicor. If you visit their website, there is information about care and products for sale to use on it. In addition the edges where there is caulking need to be checked and resealed annually as needed. You can do most of this yourself.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: RV ROOF



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 10/28/2009  11:49 AM
> 
> If you go to Camping World, make sure they disclose ALL charges they are going to charge you.
> 
> ...



Your right Ken.  I was just trying to give them an easy answer.  I should have sent them to the product web site as Kirk did.  As you said,  go to your local dealer and purchase what you need.  And yes, cleaning the roof is a pretty simple job.  -Steve


----------



## RoofCoatings (Jul 21, 2022)

We agree with the experts who say that an RV roof should be cleaned and inspected at least annually. Cleaning the roof makes it easier to inspect and make minorrv roof repairs before they become leaks. While major leaks or repairs should be made by a professional RV shop, many smaller ones can be fixed by the owner. We have an older RV with a rubber roof that was starting to leak in some damaged areas. Replaced some caulk around the AC and vents and recoated it myself two years ago with products I found online and it has been good since. Still have some product left. It’s RV roof magic.


----------

